# A very strange ailment



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler is recovering from a very strange ailment called vestibular disease or, in his case, geriatric vestibulitis, due to his age.

About four weeks ago on a Friday evening, I noticed him staggering to the right while walking from one room to the other, as though he was drunk. It passed and the next day, he had another brief episode with a little bit of stumbling as well. On Sunday, it happened again at which time he also fell. I checked the internet and discovered his symptoms seem to be those of vestibular disease. It involves an equilibrium issue which causes staggering, vertigo, nausea, a tilted head and walking in circles, as well as rapid side-to-side eye movement. On Monday we took him to the vet who confirmed the diagnosis, although he still did not have the tilted head and was not walking in circles. He showed us the rapid eye movement which was really eerie. The syndrome is mostly idiopathic, but can be caused by an inner ear infection or a brain tumor which is really rare and can strike at any age, coming on all of a sudden. He gave Tyler medicine for motion sickness, as well as an antibiotic, in case it was an inner ear infection. By the time we got home, he had the head tilt and was walking only in circles. It was very sad to watch and brought tears to my eyes. He couldn't eat because of the nausea and spent most of the day and night sleeping. Fortunately the symptoms abated in a coupe of days, although the whole episode has taken a lot out of him. He still has an unsteady gait at times and seems to be having a bit of doggie dementia, i.e, "why did I come into this room," as he stares at the walls. Another thing that I found odd is that when he began to eat again, he would not touch his HK which he literally danced for prior to this syndrome and will only eat dry kibble and nothing else. Very strange, but at least he's eating and keeping up his normal weight.

Sorry for the long post, but I wanted to share this experience, as I had never heard of this disease nor encountered it in our 34 adult years of owning dogs. I hope none of you ever gets to see it in person, as it is very upsetting and there is really nothing you can do to help.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Mary so sorry to hear about Tyler. Was it an ear infection that will now be treated and he will return to normal or will some of these symptoms remain with him.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Poor dear, I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Mary so sorry to hear about Tyler. Was it an ear infection that will now be treated and he will return to normal or will some of these symptoms remain with him.


It's unknown as to whether the disease is caused by an inner ear infection or not, but they treat it with an antibiotic just in case that is the cause. In the majority of cases, the cause is unknown. Seems like it's a mystery ailment.

I have noticed an improvement in Tyler over the last several days. He seems less confused and more with it. The vet does not feel as though he will have any lingering effects from it, but did mention that he is getting old and can have age related symptoms. The vestibular disease does leave a slight head tilt, however, although it can only be noticed by the owner and the vet. Others would not be aware of it unless it was pointed out. I can barely notice it at all.

I had to keep him off his treadmill for three weeks, but he is now back on it and doing fine.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know how Tyler is doing, hope he continues to improve from this event.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thinking of Tyler and hoping he recovers fully from this episode.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Mary I am so glad to hear he will recover from this awful ailment. I hope he is back to his old self soon. Sending positive thoughts his way.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

So glad it seems like he's having a quick turn-around!! Hopefully it's something the antibiotic can defeat.


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Sending get well wishes to Tyler.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Glad Tyler is feeling better.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

nice to hear that there has been some improvement. Poor little guy has been through a lot.( It is tough on the owner too)


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Tyler. I can imaging how scary it was for you. I'm happy to hear he is getting better


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tom King said:


> So glad it seems like he's having a quick turn-around!! Hopefully it's something the antibiotic can defeat.


Actually, Tom, he couldn't stay on the antibiotic, as it gave him digestive issues, so I was told to stop it. It is only given as a bandaid treatment, as they really don't know what causes vestibulitis or if there is any treatment for it at all.

BTW, it was Amoxicillan and when our kids took it for their ear infections, they had the same side effect, so I was ready for it to happen to Tyler.

Thankfully, he seems to be getting better every day and still has spunk. As you know with Twinkle, we hate to see them aging and just want them to go on forever. We certainly have been lucky, though, and know that our time with them is certainly a very special gift.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Mary,
So good to hear Tyler is much better. Scary to hear the details of vestibular disease. Thoughts and prayers for a full recovery. Great news to hear Tyler is eating again and he's back on treadmill.
Thanks for sharing info on the disease. I've never heard of it either and have had 3 decades of loving dogs with my hubby. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words and well wishes for Tyler. He is definitely getting better each day. It is a disease that can resolve in two days or three weeks. Luckily, the major symptoms were gone in about two days for him, but I think some of the effects lingered for the entire three weeks. 

August does not seem to be his month, as it was a year ago Monday that he tore his ACL. His workouts have done wonders for his muscle as was proven during this illness. When he collapsed during the earlier stages of the disease, he would go down flat like a bear rug and then manage to get himself up on all fours from our slippery wood floors. It was amazing to watch and when I mentioned it to his PT, she said that she has worked with 9 year olds who can't do that. He is a trooper for sure.


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm so happy to hear he is doing better.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Mary, that Tyler is such a tough little guy, and a trooper for sure. He is a survivor, and I think his will to live is a testament to your love and care. I'll bet he just loves his life with you, and in spite of his challenges wants to stick around and enjoy it as long as he can.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor little Tyler! I have a friend whose Golden got vestibular disease when she was about 3 years old. She did get over it for the most part, but she does have some residual issues... A bit of a head tilt when heeling, and she has a hard time doing a tight turn back in one direction on the agility course. But she's still a high achieving obedience and agility dog, so she has made a great come back over all. I hope Tyler is back close to normal soon!!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I have had 2 friends who have had dogs with this issue. They both got through it, the vertigo stopped, it took the older dog a little longer but this issue did not appear again. I am glad your dog is feeling better and hopefully this will be behind you soon.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:hug:Hugs and kisses to Tyler and you:kiss:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How's Tyler doing? Is he still recovering a bit each day? Think of him often.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

gelbergirl said:


> How's Tyler doing? Is he still recovering a bit each day? Think of him often.


Tyler has a vet appointment tomorrow because I'm not sure whether he is developing canine cognitive disorder or is having after effects from the vestibulitis. He is definitely not the dog he was before that strange illness struck him. It really kicked him in the butt and took a lot out of him. It has caused me to shed many, many tears over the last few weeks.

Thank you for your concern.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, Mary, I'm so sorry. I will keep all my fingers and toes crossed for your little guy!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> Oh, Mary, I'm so sorry. I will keep all my fingers and toes crossed for your little guy!


Thanks, Karen. I'm doing the same.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Mary - I'm so sorry to hear that Tyler's still not himself. You're such an amazing Hav mom and take such wonderful care of him. I'm praying for the little guy to get well soon, and Emmie sends woofs and licks too. :hug:

-Jeanne-


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> Mary - I'm so sorry to hear that Tyler's still not himself. You're such an amazing Hav mom and take such wonderful care of him. I'm praying for the little guy to get well soon, and Emmie sends woofs and licks too. :hug:
> 
> -Jeanne-


Thanks Jeanne and Maggie for thinking of him.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly sends lots of hugs, kisses, and prayers for Tyler to Get Well Soon!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Mary, Sorry to hear about this but glad I caught it as I'm not on the forum as much as I was. Oh sweet Tyler you, Bud and he have had such a wonderful time together! I know only too well how precious these last years are. My BC got a doggie dementia at age 15 which was hard to watch, though it was one more stage we went through. I'm sure you are appreciating every day,. Think of you guys often! Jody


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Atticus said:


> Mary, Sorry to hear about this but glad I caught it as I'm not on the forum as much as I was. Oh sweet Tyler you, Bud and he have had such a wonderful time together! I know only too well how precious these last years are. My BC got a doggie dementia at age 15 which was hard to watch, though it was one more stage we went through. I'm sure you are appreciating every day,. Think of you guys often! Jody


Thank you, Jody. You are so right. It is very hard to watch the changes.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly sends lots of hugs, kisses, and prayers for Tyler to Get Well Soon!


Thank you, Molly and Diane.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Mary,
So sorry to hear Tyler is still not himself. We'll be praying for his recovery and hoping for the best. Tyler has stolen our hearts with his havanese stories. He continues to amaze me. Please keep us updated on his condition. We're all here for you. 
Hugs for you and Tyler. Maggie sends love licks and tail wags. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh dear, Mary. I thought he was recovering well. Sorry to hear that he is still not doing well. Here's wishing he gets better soon. Take care. Hugs and kisses for Tyler, you and Bud.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your care and concerns about Tyler. He saw the vet this morning and I explained to her what was going on with him. She said that the vestibulitis does not have any lingering effects other than a slight head tilt which she did not detect on him. Also, she does not feel that he has dementia because he was very alert in her exam room, watching her every move and standing tall for his treat. She explained that if he did, in fact, have dementia, he would be standing in the corner unaware of what was going on around him. She feels that the changes we are noticing are due to his senses, as he has very little vision and hearing left and this may be confusing to him. She drew blood and urine as a baseline, as he hasn't had any done for over a year because he has been doing so well. She also mentioned that there are a couple of meds, not for dementia, but which in some dogs clear up the confusion and others do nothing and when the blood work comes back, I can decide if I want to try either of them. Right now I'm leaning toward not using meds because most bother his stomach. She also mentioned that he seemed to be very happy, other than when she clipped his nails for me at which time he actually screamed at her without her even touching him. Boy, was she taken aback as she didn't know what had happened. As soon as the tech out him down, he was fine.

I did feel relieved after our visit, as I was very frightened as to what the outcome might be. As long as he is eating, drinking, not suffering or in pain and appears to be happy with his life, I'm good. We will enjoy him and appreciate every day that we have with him because at his age, every day is a gift. BTW, he lives for his meals and treats and knows exactly when it's time for each, as well as doing his puzzles and working out on his treadmill.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to know Tyler's appointment went well. And that she was able to observe him being alert. And happy with his life, that's the most important thing!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Aww, that is great news! Our dogs are lucky in that they don't have the capacity to reason and worry like we do, so can avoid at least that aspect of suffering. It sounds like living moment to moment, Tyler still has really good quality of life -- as long as you keep on with the treats and puzzles and love, etc, which I know you will!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Tyler! Keeping healing wishes for him!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It sounds like, over all, that was a good outcome for Tyler's vet visit. We'll keep rooting for him!:cheer2:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I am glad that Tyler is doing well for his advanced age though it makes one wish there was a way to slow down time.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Glad the appointment went well. So great that he is still loving his food and treats, and you! Such a sweet boy!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler's lab results are back and everything is perfect, both blood and urine, thus there is nothing metabolic going on. Amazing for such an old dog! She stated again that she felt he was acting fine in the office and thinks it just may be a behavioral issue. If his quality of life deteriorates, she suggested we could try medication. Right now, we are sitting tight.

Thanks again all.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

What great news! I'm so happy to hear Tyler doesn't appear to have dementia and his labwork is normal. What a strong/brave Havanese he is. Mary - I can't imagine how relieved you must be. :whoo:

All the best,
Jeanne


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Good for Tyler!! I am happy all the test came back normal.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

Way to go, Tyler.


----------

